# 270 or 30-06



## greenheadfallon

I want to hunt deer antelope and elk and i have got it down to these 2 calibers 270 or 30-06 what do you suggest.


----------



## Chris Schulz

270 has better ballistics at longer range. But if you really want a nice gun then get a 7mm


----------



## slowhand

I agree the 270 has better long range ballistics. 30-06 is a great medium range to woods gun. 7mm has the reach to 1000yds and a large number of cartridges for about anything that moves, with the exception of varmits. For that buy a 25-06 also.

Cheers!


----------



## Hunterda

If you reload you could go with the .280, uses 7mm bullets, lots of choices and better ballistics then the .270.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

You are splitting hairs. Either one will do the job you describe...


----------



## huntin1

Gotta agree with Sasha and Abby, either one will do the job nicely. The only difference I can come up with is that the 30.06 has a bigger selection of available bullets, either factory loadings or for reloading.

huntin1


----------



## AlligatorCowboy

.270 is ideal for deer, in my opinion for the longer shots, I've also had the opportunity to own and shoot a 30-06. I like the .270 better

7mm is good, but don't like the way it tears the animal up at short distance, have seen it happen, buddy owns one.


----------



## fishless

270 gets my vote for deer but if you want to hunt elk also, I think the 30 06 is a better choice because you have a lot larger bullet selection.


----------



## mallard

The 270 is a great deer caliber,but is a bit on the light side for elk.For some reason I just dont care for the "06".If you go on a once in a lifetime elk hunt,buy or borrow one of the 300 caliber guns(win,weatherby,wsm).


----------



## headhunter

the 7mag doesn't tear up animals. I have owned and shot several deer with mine since 1998. Good down range penetration , its like a "suuped up" 270 fast and flat with more energy. I also have a 30-06 and it has blown bigger holes in game than my 7mag. Don't have exp with 270 but like the 06 . Had it since I was 14, now its my backup rifle.


----------



## rook

I went thru this debate when I was purchased my rifle. I have hunting buddies that shoot 30-06, 270 and 7mm and each of them gave me their version of the best rifle. All are great guns with their own pros and cons. I bought a 270 WSM. Better ballistics then a 30-06 and less hamburger making potential then a 7mm. Plus it has higher down range energy then a straight 270 making it more acceptable for elk. One cons of the 270 WSM is that cartridges are way more expensive and you can't walk into any gas station in bum nowhere and buy them like a 30-06 or straight 270.


----------



## purepower

go 270 and if your looking for the 30-06 area then go with the 270 wsm....theres your flat shooting gun with power of a 180gr. 30-06 load.


----------

